# VK | VapeCon 2018



## Stroodlepuff (2/7/18)

VapeCon tickets are live and we at Vape King are running an awesome competition for those customers that purchase tickets using our referral code. 

Simply click the link below, purchase tickets and Voila! You are in the draw to win an awesome Nomenon hamper!

We are super excited! See you all at VapeCon 2018!

https://itickets.co.za/register/new/401067&referrer=VAPEKING

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (6/8/18)

'k - tickets paid and printed = vc2018 here we come !!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/8/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/8/18)

**JUST SOME EXTRA FEATURES OF THE BAGS**

The Front and sides are water repellent
The Little Hole on the side above the USB port is to put headphones through

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/8/18)

Soooooo who wants to see some VapeCon specials?

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (20/8/18)

Everyone , but maybe they are a bit shy to ask. I don’t have that problem, so share some wxiting news with all of us please.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/8/18)

Hmmm I think I should make you all wait a bit longer

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/8/18)

Lets start off here...

Reactions: Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/8/18)

Wowee!
Amazing @Stroodlepuff 

Those juices are appealing!
And that vape bag.... I really want to check that out


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/8/18)

But wait....

There's more...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Informative 1


----------



## Stosta (20/8/18)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/8/18)

Should I show you guys the rest or leave you hanging?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver (20/8/18)

Oh my gosh - OctoCotton for R30 !

@Stosta - there are so many things I need to buy - I need a big bag - and time 
Can't we make VapeCon over 3 days.... hehe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (20/8/18)

@Stroodlepuff , Great start, keep it going, we need to see all

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (20/8/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Lets start off here...
> 
> View attachment 142561


Definately a back pack, Black, hopefully you will gave sufficient stock untill I can drag myself through the crowd to get there. And some octocotton.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius (20/8/18)

Blik$&m! Epic specials< thank you kindly @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (20/8/18)

Aaaaaaannnnddd.... I'm Poor... Or I'm going to be after leaving vapecon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Candz (20/8/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 142122
> View attachment 142123
> View attachment 142124


OMG a Pink Bag I need this in my Vape life I hope you'll have the pink in stocks at Vapecon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (20/8/18)

Sadly with my luck those pulses will be gone long before I make it inside


----------



## Wilco (20/8/18)

Awesome Specials Guys. Looking forward to visiting your stall

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarshallGTi (21/8/18)

Can already see which stall i will be spending most of my cash at lol


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/8/18)

Boo!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/8/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Boo!
> 
> View attachment 142722

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarshallGTi (21/8/18)

So far i see 4 mods that are coming home with me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/8/18)

MarshallGTi said:


> So far i see 4 mods that are coming home with me



Judging by last year's vapecon pics, The good stuff will be gone by the time I get to VK's stall

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## MarshallGTi (21/8/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Judging by last year's vapecon pics, The good stuff will be gone by the time I get to VK's stall


Speaking of, @Stroodlepuff will your stock be split across both days so things arent sold out before those of us coming on sunday get there?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shooterbuddy (22/8/18)

Looking at getting another rage squonk. Has anyone seen a special on that for vapecon yet?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/8/18)

@Stroodlepuff - is it Piolt Vape Coils or Pilot Vape Coils?


----------



## Cornelius (22/8/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Bet you guys thought we were done...
> 
> View attachment 142796


Awesome

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/8/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> @Stroodlepuff - is it Piolt Vape Coils or Pilot Vape Coils?



Whoops uploaded the one with the typo silly me! Its Pilot Vape Coils

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (22/8/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Bet you guys thought we were done...
> 
> View attachment 142796



Amazing!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/8/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Whoops uploaded the one with the typo silly me! Its Pilot Vape Coils


I like the word "Piolt" more. Think I'll use that.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (22/8/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Whoops uploaded the one with the typo silly me! Its Pilot Vape Coils


Proves you are human, and now I feel that I’m no longer alone when it comes to spelling.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/8/18)

Fixed it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/8/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Fixed it


Yeah... Now I look like I can't read...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spazmanpanic (22/8/18)

not familiar with Occtotocotton, is that a new brand?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bulldog (22/8/18)

Shame @Stroodlepuff is having a bad day

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KarlDP (22/8/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 142122
> View attachment 142123
> View attachment 142124



Will these bags be available online as well at a later stage?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/8/18)

KarlDP said:


> Will these bags be available online as well at a later stage?



Yes they will be available online after VapeCon

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## KarlDP (22/8/18)

Awesome thanks @Stroodlepuff


----------



## Spazmanpanic (22/8/18)

Won a HexOhm v3 setup before at Vape King, can lightning strike twice i wonder


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/8/18)

Spazmanpanic said:


> Won a HexOhm v3 setup before at Vape King, can lightning strike twice i wonder


No, it clearly states in the unwritten rules of vaping competitions that , and I quote :" If you have previously won a prize, any subsequent prizes should be given to baksteen8168"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Spazmanpanic (22/8/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> No, it clearly states in the unwritten rules of vaping competitions that , and I quote :" If you have previously won a prize, any subsequent prizes should be given to baksteen8168"


I think you missing the part where a particular set of "favours" you will have to endure before the winner will be obligated to hand over the prize

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/8/18)

Spazmanpanic said:


> I think you missing the part where a particular set of "favours" you will have to endure before the winner will be obligated hand over the prize


Oh crap...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/8/18)

And guess what guys...We're not done yet

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Adephi (22/8/18)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/8/18)

Ok I am done now...or am I 

No really...I'm done

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (22/8/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Ok I am done now...or am I
> 
> No really...I'm done


For today?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cor (23/8/18)

Wilco said:


> Awesome Specials Guys. Looking forward to visiting your stall


Lol sorry for the acedental dislike happend while i was scroling my Apologies sir


----------



## ARYANTO (23/8/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> And guess what guys...We're not done yet
> 
> View attachment 142838


I See this in my near future !!


----------

